# Motobecane Mobylette Find and question



## tommyg (May 25, 2011)

I found a 1950 mobylette AV3.  Needs restored but is complete and in pretty solid condition. The person I got from found in grandfathers attic in France. Have not tried to do anything with it but motor is not locked up and seems to have compression. The neat thing is the leather bags, the tool pouch (which has a brand new spare spark plug), several wrenches, and original paperwork flyer and price list ( in french of course but in excellent readable condition).  I was wondering though how rare these are and if there is any value in unrestored and restored condition ?  I have searched and searched the web and found alot of history about them but have not seen any for sale or value information on them.  Can anybody help with some info ?  I have not decided if I want to sell it as is or restored ?  Or possibly to restore and keep.  It really is a pretty cool bike !  Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2011)

I had one of those.  they are not too valuable but a cool bike.


----------

